# New UTV - Polaris Brutus



## bczoom

Looks like Polaris is joining Deere and Kubota in making a work UTV.

http://www.atv.com/manufacturers/polaris/polaris-brutus-lineup-preview-2157.html

Available options include cab, loader, forks, mower, broom...

Powered by 24hp Yanmar Diesel.

Pricing starts at about $15K which puts it in line with the RTV.


----------



## Melensdad

I wonder how it compares to the new Bobcat 3600.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

first I wonder if it has a road gear, or is it limited to 15 mph the other thing I worry about is Polaris quality sucks. as does their cheepo Sprague 4 wd system I do like the idea of hydro drive and the ability to add a snow blower.


----------



## Av8r3400

Per the article it looks to be a re-badged Bobcat...


----------



## bczoom

Most of the diesel UTV's max out at 25 mph.


----------



## JimVT

Yamaha also has a larger one


----------



## grizzer

I saw a prototype last winter(A Polaris exec. had one delivered to his local cabin) 

Thing looked good until I saw the PTO hanging out the bottom with about 4" ground clearance.


----------



## Dargo

bczoom said:


> Most of the diesel UTV's max out at 25 mph.



With a turbocharger and adjustments to the hydro, my RTV1100 runs about 27 mph but gets there much quicker than without the turbo and holds the speed far better when encountering an incline.  After 3 years with a turbo on mine, I don't understand why the factories don't include turbos on all new ones.  As I first stated, it doesn't really make them run faster, but they have far more power and don't slow dramatically on inclines.


----------



## Melensdad

Bobcat claims both their CVT and their hydrostatic drive models will run at 30mph.


----------



## Dargo

Eww, I just read the article and, IMHO, Polaris made a fatal mistake with their "treadle pedal" on all models.  I literally got rid of my Kubota 5030 because of that terrible pedal.  Every time you hit any bump you go from forward to reverse and have an *extremely* jerky ride.  I can't imagine it working in any fashion in a utility vehicle where you are going faster than a crawling tractor.  My prediction is that you'll see that pedal disappear within a couple years of production due to massive complaints from people doing face-plants into the windshield.  If you are only doing loader work, I can see a treadle pedal being useful.  If you use the machine for anything other than loader work, they will render the machine useless based on my experience.


----------

